# Pricing for 1960s-1970s Red Fox Bow by Bear



## jstuttz88 (Feb 6, 2009)

I dont have a picture of it but I was wondering what price range an old 20# Red Fox 48'' Bow. Dont know a whole lot about archery but I Know the bow is red and seems to be fiberglass material and the handle is a white(off white) plastic. No serial numbers. Any help would be grand.!! 

Thank You


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

$5-$10.


----------

